# Ages of the Goat spot member



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I am curious how old are most of the members of GS.? On GW the members ages were all of the place. Ok me first I am 37.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

15.... 16 in March


----------



## papa_c (Oct 11, 2007)

How about old enough to know better at 57, but loving life anyway


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*note to younger members - if your parents aren't ok with the online public knowing your age then please to not post your age. Please get permission from your parents before posting, thank you.*

I also never saw the persons age on goatweb ?

I am 22


----------



## cougcowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

23, will be 24 in may!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

37 till Halloween


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Turned 38 in June


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 18! But I act like I'm 8 haha.


----------



## ilroost (Oct 7, 2007)

ok i must be the old man of gs i am 47


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Papa C is 57 so don't worry


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

15, I'll be 16 in January.
On GW when you looked in somebody's profile it had their age.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

24 but turning 25 at the end of December.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 30! Turned the big 30! But sure feel alot younger then that till I start bucking bales - LOL!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear, i USED to be 15, AND 37. AND EVEN 57.....................don't feel at all what i am. just 'older than dirt'!!!!!!! :lol: and glad to still be around and able to enjoy my goatees


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't tell me that there could be someone on here older than I am?- well probably not - very soon to be 59. But I start heading backwards next year cuz I can't count over 60!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

o.k. i think i have you all beat. i am 63. does that make me the grandma of the goat spot :wink:


----------



## The Bachelor (Oct 10, 2007)

Man!! Y'all are making me feel young. I better go ask my mom if its alright to tell everybody I'm 45........


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

your mom told me to tell you to go wash your mouth out with soap1111 now, tell us your REAL age.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 35 and will be turning 36 November 4th. I work harder now than I ever have in my life :shock:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just turned 44 a few months ago.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I had no idea the so many almost contemporaries here- at so many of the horse rides I do, I'm the oldest there. It had made think that there was no one as old as I am-lol. Maybe a thread for those who raise goats on the "other downside of the hill?"


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

37 in Feb. 
At least goats keep you old farts young! hehehe just kidding! 
(did I really say that, no couldn't have. hahaha) :wink:


----------



## toggtalker (Oct 7, 2007)

im 26, 27 in march


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

34 and married to a young buck.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

20 until may


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow I am amazed. I thought most of the people on this forum would be teens and earlier twenty's. I guess the middle age people and older are more prominent on this site than I thought.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

careful, jblaze.....this too could happen to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, I swore I already posted on this but I'll do it again.

I'm 17 and I'll be 18 in March!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

15 now... 16 in January


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

jblaze you don't know how right you are :lol: . the goats are what keeps this "old fart" going. with out them i would have no reason to get up.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Let's see- getting up......... Well first the dog threatens me with having to clean up the results of not letting her out- then the horses start nickering at every noise- the goats usually wait until they see me to join the chorus. Feed me- feed me in dog, horse and goat.................


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I am 30 will be 31 in December


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

33 til May 1.




> I am 35 and will be turning 36 November 4th. I work harder now than I ever have in my life


 jaymerose..... my hubby turns 45 on the 4th!
he calls me a "young pup"...I love him for that cause at times I feel "old"


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

my hubby is 22 and will be 23 in september of next year...


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

A young 50 (half a centry for all you young ones) and still kicking on all 8 cylinders. Can still lift at least 80lbs. How do I know. We just poured a slab for a dog kennel. It took 90 / 80lb bags of easycrete in two days. Not too bad for two old (young) harts.


----------



## mommalynn (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm 46 Does that make me retro??


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 20


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I am 22 and will be 23 on November 6th! My Hubby just turned 24 on October 21st


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

cool


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I am 19....until Feb.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

That really is the reason I have animals. Just so that I get my but out of the house. Even whey I just don't want to go out and do chores, I have to, and I always end up in a better mood before I am done. Now if only I could convince dh that it can work for him too... :lol:


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

48 'til March.

Cornishwlr, it's good to hear that I'll still be able to haul full feed sacks when I hit the half century mark! :lol: Thanks for being an inspiration. 8)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

LW I didn't know you were 20!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom just reached 49 and there still isn't anything she can't do!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm older then dirt if you ask my kids, but just a youngster at 39 if you ask the brothers and cousins close one is 7 yrs older. Shelly


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Pam its the animals that keep us young. Always lifting 50lb sacks of feed every day. Worked at Lowe for over a year. Most of the kids could not keep up. They hired one young lady. They put her on the floor with me. told her to follow me around for a few day to learn the store. She could not keep up. She quit in two days. But to be honest my two derpartments where at the entrance doors. Half of the time when I asked a customer if they needed help I had to bring them to other deptments. Since I knew plumbing, tools, hardware, paint, electric and lumber I would stay and help them with what they needed.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I just turned 34 last week. Or I should say that last week I celebrated the 14th anniversary of my 20th birthday. 8) 

Kristen


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

cornishwlr said:


> Pam its the animals that keep us young. Always lifting 50lb sacks of feed every day.


Amen, Sister! There is a Curves right next to our appliance store. I always laugh about the women spending their money and time going there. I tell them I'd be happy to have them pay me so they could come do my chores and get into shape that way. So far no one has taken me up on that offer. :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam B- Ive often thought the same thing.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey now, I go to Curves! ;D It's really nice, but sometimes too easy.

Anyways.
I'm 15, 16 in MARCH!


----------



## Firegoat (Oct 7, 2007)

27 till Dec.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup! What better work out than loading hay, tromping thru mud with one armload of it to open gates...keeps you mindful of your balance! Not to mention toes cause you have to move fast while they are ripping mouthfuls as you go, dodging horns while you throw it in the feeder...keeping your mind alert during med or milking times...the slightest move..that rear leg is twitching yank bucket and keep it even!
Im well into my 56th yr, sometimes the body feels it but like someone already said, you have to do chores but it feels so good inside cause I felt like I really accomplished something, mainly not giving in to the whiney side of "But I don't feel like it."


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Firegoat said:


> 27 till Dec.


Cool, another Capricorn in the group. Or atleast I assume your birthday falls under the Capricorn category.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

I had a two station weight workout center before the storm. I use to laught when my son's friends would come over and try to work out on my settings for leg lifts and they could not move it. They would be embaressed when they found out that it was my settings. Then I had to prove to them that I could do it. That is from having to walk with 50lb sacks of feed thruogh the mud to put it in the barn. I wonder how city people keep in shape. We can do it for free. Well almost free. Just the cost of a sack of feed and a bale of hay.


----------



## The Bachelor (Oct 10, 2007)

cornishwlr said:


> A young 50 (half a centry for all you young ones) and still kicking on all 8 cylinders. Can still lift at least 80lbs.


I think I'm in luv...... No... wait... hmmmm feed bags are 50 lbs a piece... Thats a hundred pounds...... durn it... guess I gotta keep lookin'...

I'm 45 by the way. The wife lifts half a feedbag.... but can lift up to two with just the yell of her voice... an amazing woman...


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry Brad but you are way too young for me. Since mine can still help me unload 1000lbs of feed in about 30 minuites(20 if I yell real loud).


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

23, but the DH is only 21 (till Christmas!) Yeah for robbin' the cradle... Oh, maybe not.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

ha Ha, That is not a bad age difference and he's a Capricorn so he's probably a good person.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I am 23, will be 24 in February. my friends keep telling me i will be a year away from being a quarter centuary old..... :? not sure that i like that idea. LOL I have also come to the determination that im going to stop havinf birthdays after i turn 29  


beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth, you sound like my dad. He won't let go of 39 even though he's 45(oops! sorry daddy :wink: ) lol


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOl the sad part is most of my friends are older then me. Im the young one of the group. and they're still teasing me about being "old" I think half the problem is im short and i look like im about fifteen.


beth


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

you guys are all just youngsters. :lol:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I uh...just turned 27...sadly, I am closer to 30 now a days than I am to 20!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 13


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

I am 32~ :? 
Tonia


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I am 15.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

im 13


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

hornless said:


> I'm 13





goatiegurl*Oh said:


> I am 15.





lacy_94 said:


> im 13


I'm depressed


----------



## Wendyann (Nov 11, 2007)

Now after those last posts I really feel old.
I'm 50 and loving my goats for keeping me young. :dance:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

creaturesall, it doesn't depress me these girls are teenagers and I'm not. I wouldn't be a teenager again for anything.  I'm much happier now than I was then.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to do the whole highschool/Junior High thing over again. I hated being one of the few that didn't have a boyfriend.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There was mention of "cradle robbing"......I met my now hubby when I was 19....he was 31......would that make me a grave robber? LOL...my hubby loves my sense of humor!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> creaturesall, it doesn't depress me these girls are teenagers and I'm not. I wouldn't be a teenager again for anything..


Yeah... you've got a point. I wasn't really longing for my teen years; more lamenting the fact I couldn't even remember my teen years.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Im 41 - will be 42 Memorial weekend 2008


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

finally someone over about 20 who is 'going to be'!!!!!!!! seems the rest of us are trying to hold on to what we ARE now, not willing to go the next step. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I have to say. There are a LOT of YOUNG KIDS, I do mean KIDS here. I am so Impressed, I would NEVER of guessed that you all were that young. 13, 13, 15. WOW, you should be very proud of yourselves. You are WAY more mature then your age.
SEE, goats are really good for you. :rope:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori! 8)


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

37 here


----------

